# ملف متابعة اعتماد المواد و مقاولي الباطن



## مجدي اللوقا (23 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم/
اليكم هذا ملف اكسل ( Material and sub-contractors Procurment sheet ) يتم عمله للمشروع و ذلك لمتابعة اعتماد المواد و مقاولي الباطن عله يكون مفيدا لكم انشاء الله

شكرا


----------



## impire (23 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا للمشاركة بهذا الملف الجيد


----------



## محمد مطر (23 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا لك وجزاك الله كل خير على الملفات المفيدة التي تقوم بإرفاقها..


----------



## drill20 (29 مارس 2011)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ايمن حسين (30 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## gamil_13 (16 أبريل 2011)

thanks


----------



## mustafasas (16 أبريل 2011)

شكرا لك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mohammedsharaby (17 أبريل 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## mohamedkhattab1 (23 أبريل 2011)

thanks very much..


----------



## محمد لبيب الهابط (24 أبريل 2011)

thank you


----------



## himaelnady (24 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك واستعملك فيما يرضيه


----------



## khamis jassim (21 أبريل 2012)

thank you


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (21 أبريل 2012)

الف شكر


----------



## Abu Laith (21 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## momar1181 (22 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## abosalah1 (26 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mahmoud1973 (28 أبريل 2012)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا 

اخي الكريم 

ملف مهم فعلا وخاصة في توزيعه


----------



## tbuly (1 مايو 2012)

شكرا لك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد النواري (6 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا وبالتوفيق


----------



## دعيج (18 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خير ،،


----------



## nofal (19 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## مصطفي راغب عوض (4 أكتوبر 2012)

هل انت م.مجدي.... شركة الظبي؟؟؟ انا م.مصطفى مشروع 160 دبي


----------



## م/حسن كامل (5 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## saidelsayedab (15 أكتوبر 2012)

many thanks


----------



## قرزة (17 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## eihabaltorki (3 يناير 2013)

اريد من إخواني المهندسين تفاصيل إعتماد عينات البلاط وخاصة الرخام


----------



## عاشق السهر (11 يناير 2013)

تسلم بش مهندس جاري الاطلاع


----------



## Jamal (11 يناير 2013)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## girl80 (2 فبراير 2013)

شكرا


----------



## nah5 (3 فبراير 2013)

شكرا على مشاركه هذا الملف


----------



## ابراهيم ناظم (7 فبراير 2013)

gooooood


----------



## محمد النواري (12 فبراير 2013)

شكرا وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## khalid goher (4 مارس 2013)

شكرا يا ياشا على مجهودك


----------



## احمد شافعى (16 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## اسماعيل احداش (21 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد ابو خليل (5 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله الخير


----------



## م / رامي محمود (5 فبراير 2014)

الف شكرا


----------



## احمد محمدبدوى (5 فبراير 2014)

شكرا على المجهود


----------



## النيوبرين (5 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## TOTA255 (5 فبراير 2014)

بارك الله فيك ونفع بك وهذه الامورنحتاجها كثيرا فى عملنا لتغطية اوجه القص فى مثل هذهلتفاصيل للمتابعة الديقة


----------



## eng-muataz (6 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohamed toba (21 سبتمبر 2014)

Thank you


----------



## AHMAD-1976 (21 سبتمبر 2014)

*جزاكم الله خيرا مشكور اخي الكريم*​​​


----------



## TheExpert (4 أكتوبر 2014)

كل عام وجميع أعضاء ورواد الملتقى بكامل الصحة والعاقية وأعاد الله عليكم الأعياد باليمن والخير والبركات


----------

